# 2000 Yamaha 40HP C40TLRY Issues with tilt/trim and power to start motor



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The power trim and E start need a healthy amount of voltage/amperage to function and a bad connection will cause issues.


----------



## Ryan Walker (Sep 6, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> The power trim and E start need a healthy amount of voltage/amperage to function and a bad connection will cause issues.


Thanks bud appreciate it im going to keep going over the wires and make sure all connections are good!


----------

